# Losing weight



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

My boy Benny has just turned 6 months old and while his brother Sammy is piling on the weight Benny's weight keeps going down and up, a few weeks ago i noticed he seemed a bit skinnier and lighter, so i observed him and he seemed to be eating well, he's still full of energy and pooing just fine. I've spent the past 2 weeks trying to fatten him up with endless supply of raw meats and i tried some duk soup too. He seemed to be getting back to his chubby self again but then again I've noticed the past few days he's losing the weight again. I have an appointment for the vets on thursday. Hopefully will get to the bottom of it but was wondering if any could shed some light on what maybe causing this? And what i could do.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could his seasons be confused possibly and he's going into his summer weight? One of my boys (Hunter) is in his summer weight now, he looks terrible alongside his chunky brothers.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he could well be growing? is he larger then his brother? as in longer, could you post a picture of him? what types of raw meat do you give, lamb is good to get fat on them and Oil too.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> Could his seasons be confused possibly and he's going into his summer weight? One of my boys (Hunter) is in his summer weight now, he looks terrible alongside his chunky brothers.


I didn't know this happened (not got a ferret yet - only dreaming and saving my pennies), and I think it's very interesting. I'd read that the hobs had seasons as well as the jills, but didn't know that they became lean, mean lovin' machines!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

motleycruexx said:


> My boy Benny has just turned 6 months old and while his brother Sammy is piling on the weight Benny's weight keeps going down and up, a few weeks ago i noticed he seemed a bit skinnier and lighter, so i observed him and he seemed to be eating well, he's still full of energy and pooing just fine. I've spent the past 2 weeks trying to fatten him up with endless supply of raw meats and i tried some duk soup too. He seemed to be getting back to his chubby self again but then again I've noticed the past few days he's losing the weight again. I have an appointment for the vets on thursday. Hopefully will get to the bottom of it but was wondering if any could shed some light on what maybe causing this? And what i could do.


Are either/both neutered?


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Both are not neutered, i think the season thing may well be a reason but his brother seems to be doing fine. Benny i must let you know was the runt of the litter, but he filled out quite well I feed them all sorts, everyday then get chicken wings/chicken thigh, beef chunks, turkey chunks, lamb chunks, chicks and mice. Trying to fatten them up for winter  but his brother Sammy is almost twice the size of him, Benny used to be almost the same size but the past few weeks he lost a lot of weight. I took him to the vets today and he seems to be healthy, except the weight loss. Done some blood tests and i should hear back from them sometime tomorrow, fingers crossed it's nothing. 














Here are some pictures of him at the moment, he was double this size.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you felt his testicles? is he smelling stronger then his brother at all? how is he in himself playful?


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

The vet gave him a good check over today at everything and everything seems to be fine by feel and visually will have to see if he anything shows up in the blood tests tomorrow. His smell hasn't changed at all, hardly smells (Thank god). He's still the same old self, eating just fine, pooing fine and still playful and bounces around like a manic. Very strange, well at least he is enjoying all the lovely extra food, duck soup and lots of cuddles at the moment. Just hope i get to the bottom of it and sort it out. Hate seeing my little boy like this 

Will keep you posted, thanks everyone.


----------



## motleycruexx (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry haven't been on to update on Benny, blood tests came back fine, he has maintained his weight and doesn't seem to be losing anymore, been spoiling him rotten, the vets said i just need to keep trying to fatten him up and that's all i can do for now. But a quick question about castration.. I've wanted to hold out as long as possible if at all to get them castrated, but they both have been fighting quite bad with eachother, to the point where one of them is losing the fur on the back of his neck and is covered in scabs and is quite painful for him, i don't really want to separate them or anything. But at 6 months old i find it too early to castrate in my opinion.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sadly if they are fighting so bad, you may well have to separate them. As eventually they could rip each others backs open if they don't stop. Are they not in season? this would explain the weight loss on the boy too, and the fighting.


----------

